# Freshwater game fish



## Ichthusalmighty (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm fairly new to having an aquarium. I recently purchased a 55 gal tank. For the time being I have tropical fish in there, but I want to put some freshwater game fish in it. Does anyone have any advice on how/where to purchase them and what kind of permitting is involved? I would like to put a few bluegills, crappies, and maybe a bass or two in there. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I've searched the internet a little but can't find any info except for youtube videos of people with them in their tanks.

Also any advice on water conditions for these species? pH/alkalinity all that good stuff?


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Permits will be determined by where you are. I'd check at your township building. What sort of game fish are you talking about? Most cold water fish won't be very happy and have different water condition requirements than tropical fish.

I didn't see where you said bass. I would not put that mind of fish in my tank. They get large, and need more open space.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i would stay away from larger bass types for a 55 gallon, but there are PLENTY of game fish you can put in there. it just all depends on what you call a game fish. 

many states(like north carolina) classify any sunfish as game fish, even though there are several species that rarely ever exceed three inches. not much of a food fish, but they also just happen to be very colorful.










this is a dollar sunfish that i used to have. there are several longears that get even more colorful than this one. here is a great seller for natives if you want to purchase them. i havent bought any of his fish personally(i prefer to catch my own, even if it means a cross country trip) but i have seen the pictures of the fish that people bought from them, and they always turn out to be quite beautiful. he is also good about telling you what exactly will work and what wont work for whatever size tank you have.

Zimmerman's Fish - North American Native Fish

for permits, most places only require you to have a fishing license, if any. there are usually restrictions on how you acquire them, such as only hook and line. for purchased fish, most places treat them as any tropical fish you buy at a store. you will have to check your local fish and wildlife commission. sometimes it can get a bit confusing, as in the case of american eels in north carolina. although they are listed as a protected species, they are sold as bait by stores that purchase them legally from out of state. the laws require you to have a permit just to possess them, but when i talked to the head honcho for my region up there, he said i was fine if i acquired them from a legal venue. i just had to keep the receipt if i was worried about anyone saying anything. 

although sunfish are called cold water fish, they will usually do just fine in a large unheated tank. their water requirements arent much different than most fish we keep, and in my experience they are usually even more hardy than some of our "bulletproof" exotics that people cycle tanks with.


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

First thing I would suggest you do is to contact your State department of Natural Resources. A lot of States do not allow the possession of wild Gamefish without a permit of some sort and some States do not allow it at all.


----------

